# Fire extinguisher setup, is this lot ok?



## Tigermoth (12 Mar 2009)

My first post here, so first off hi to everyone. Noticed a few familiar faces from fishforums.net.  

Just got hold of a fire extinguisher today. Now need rest of gear. Done a bit of searching around and just wanted to see if there's anything I've either got wrong or missed out. Trying to keep costs down , but not end up with poor quality stuff. This is what I'm thinking of ordering next.

Regulator





Needle valve




Check valve

Bubble counter

Maybe a solenoid too, but not sure which are reliable. Will also look into a drop checker as well.

TIA


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2009)

That reg is for welding, which is OK, but that needle value wont fit it, you need an in-line needle value with that reg as far as I know. Something like this, though I dare say you could find a cheaper alternative.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1048

Sam


----------



## Tigermoth (12 Mar 2009)

Thanks Themuleous.

Anyone know if this one would be any good?


----------



## TLH (12 Mar 2009)

Should be ok if you put it inline but I can't guarantee it'll fit a reg, you'll have to ask.

Would just getting one of these be best?

You may be able to win a cheap solenoid off them too here. They are quiet and cool when operating.


----------



## Tigermoth (12 Mar 2009)

You're probably right. Saves the messing about and would be cheaper than getting the welduk reg with an aquaessentials needle valve.

Cheers


----------



## Simon D (12 Mar 2009)

What about the aquaticmagic reg, solinoid, needle valve and bubble counter all in one:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Ele ... 240%3A1318

I got one a few months ago and was cheaper then (Sterling exchange rates problem). I'm very happy with mine although removed the supplied bubble counter and replaced it with an in line one on the side of the tank. That way I can see what the injection rate is without having to open the cabinet (and getting a torch out) every time.

Remember bubbles produced from different bubble counters can differ in size so a drop checker is an essential addition to these set ups. One cannot say 2 bps is right.


----------



## Tigermoth (12 Mar 2009)

So is it easy to remove the bubble counter from those aquaticmagic regs and attach a pipe straight to the needle valve? Not sure I'm that bothered about a bubble counter, particularly if they leak.

Another thing I was wondering is if the aquarianerversand regs and solenoid are simple to connect together?


----------



## gratts (12 Mar 2009)

Hey mate.
I went down the welding regulator with everything else in-line, and to be honest it was a lot of trouble and hassle.
If I were to set up again I'd definitely go for one of those 'all in one' type regulator setups, even if it does work out a bit more expensive.


----------



## MikeC (12 Mar 2009)

What about this on http://www.firststopaquatics.co.uk/acat ... noid_.html works fine for me.


----------



## Tigermoth (12 Mar 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Hey mate.
> I went down the welding regulator with everything else in-line, and to be honest it was a lot of trouble and hassle.
> If I were to set up again I'd definitely go for one of those 'all in one' type regulator setups, even if it does work out a bit more expensive.


Noted


----------



## Tigermoth (12 Mar 2009)

MikeC said:
			
		

> What about this on http://www.firststopaquatics.co.uk/acat ... noid_.html works fine for me.



Forum broken linky.

Was it this one?

Looks like a good price. Anyone else use these and are they any good?


----------



## Simon D (13 Mar 2009)

Tigermoth said:
			
		

> So is it easy to remove the bubble counter from those aquaticmagic regs and attach a pipe straight to the needle valve? Not sure I'm that bothered about a bubble counter, particularly if they leak.



Yep, simple to remove and attach airline direct to needle valve. I would recommend a B/C (in-line) or you could just watch the diffuser doing it's job. A drop checker could take over an hour to show a realistic reading on what that diffuser is actually doing and that could be very harmful to the livestock in the mean time.


 
The B/C mounted on the side of the tank is an ideal indication of what is going in, I would not like to just pump in CO2 with no indicator of quantities, although a B/C only gives a rough guide.


----------



## Tigermoth (13 Mar 2009)

Cheers Simon

This one seems very cheap for a full setup. Be good to know if anyone has tried these regs and if they're any good.

Have bought a few bits from aquahk8 before, without issues.


----------



## gratts (13 Mar 2009)

How cheap are these getting? I'm going to be tempted to go pressurized again soon!


----------



## Tigermoth (13 Mar 2009)

For those of you who are enjoying the confusion as much as me , there also an R1version from aquahk8.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Mar 2009)

Tigermoth said:
			
		

> For those of you who are enjoying the confusion as much as me , there also an R1version from aquahk8.



That would a be a great price were the postage not ridiculous, grr.

Sam


----------



## Tigermoth (13 Mar 2009)

And just for good measure. Clicky

There's quite a few threads with links to ebay regs, but when the sellers update the links, the original links posted on here become invalid. Thought I'd edit above posts with photos, then if anyone makes comments on individual regs in the future, we'll know which one they're referring to.  8)


----------



## Simon D (13 Mar 2009)

Good thinking, I've been there, done that and bought the t-shirt. 

links and pics is a good idea


----------



## dsandson (16 Mar 2009)

> Looks like a good price. Anyone else use these and are they any good?
> Image



Got a wave reg and solnoid combo in late Jan, and have to say they're well made and all fitted together very easily. I've had no problems and would happily recomend it, especially as its so close in price to the ebay regs, with the backup of buying it from a uk website.

Dave


----------



## Tigermoth (16 Mar 2009)

dsandson said:
			
		

> Got a wave reg and solnoid combo in late Jan, and have to say they're well made and all fitted together very easily. I've had no problems and would happily recomend it, especially as its so close in price to the ebay regs, with the backup of buying it from a uk website.
> 
> Dave



That's good to know. 

I haven't seen any of these regulators in the flesh as it were, but all the ebay regs look like the solenoid is attached and part of the main on/off tap, or whatever it's called.

With the wave reg it looks like the solenoid is inline and could easily be removed, then just screw the needle valve straight into the regulator.

Of course I could quite easily be talking complete nonsense. 

Btw, Are the wave solenoids run direct from the mains or from a 12v adapter?


----------



## dsandson (16 Mar 2009)

Tigermoth said:
			
		

> I haven't seen any of these regulators in the flesh as it were, but all the ebay regs look like the solenoid is attached and part of the main on/off tap, or whatever it's called.
> 
> With the wave reg it looks like the solenoid is inline and could easily be removed, then just screw the needle valve straight into the regulator.
> 
> Of course I could quite easily be talking complete nonsense.



I think you're right, but I'm not sure why you'd want to disassemble it. For a planted tank, the solenoid is too useful to remove imho. 



			
				Tigermoth said:
			
		

> Btw, Are the wave solenoids run direct from the mains or from a 12v adapter?



Run direct from the mains, although they come with a 3 pin european plug, so you'll need a suitable adapter. I found one for a fiver in tescos, but I'm sure they could be found cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Tigermoth (16 Mar 2009)

My fault for not properly explaining what I was thinking, too much beer last night. I was just thinking about if the solenoid developed a fault. Then it could be removed and the reg still usable. I definitely intend to use though, it as it saves on gas and it's supposedly better for fish not running 24/7.

I've got an adapter, Â£1 delivered off ebay.


----------

